# No audio in ISO image file



## kevman8396 (Sep 9, 2008)

I use Ulead DVD Movie Factory 6 Plus to author the dvd. I then save it on my HD as an iso which I burn with Imgburn. I am using VLC to test the iso file before i burn and the video and audio is good. After I use imgburn to burn the iso to a dvd, the video is fine on my pc and dvd player, but there is no audio. My question is, if the audio is there when I test the iso with VLC, where does it go when I burn with Imgburn? Thanks.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Explore you ISO and drop a VOB into GSpot to check the audio. You want AC3.


----------



## kevman8396 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have seen the AC3 on my computer if that's what you mean


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you playing the resulting DVD on your computer with VLC and the audio is gone? If so there may be a problem with ImgBurn, but if you're using some other DVD palyer software on the computer then it most likely is the audio codec you are using. VLC can lull a person into complacency since it will play just about anything.


----------



## kevman8396 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am playing the finished DVD through Windows Media Player


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

kevman8396 said:


> I have seen the AC3 on my computer if that's what you mean


How have you 'seen' it?


----------

